# Would you want a house with no doors on the bathroom?



## Jondalar7 (Mar 7, 2021)

As a former contractor I am often asked to look at homes friends are thinking of buying. Yesterday I was asked to look at a home that was very nice but the master bathroom had no doors. Nice 4 foot shower, garden tub, double sinks, and a toilet. All beautiful and all in full view of the master bedroom. She said it was no problem because she lived alone. I like seeing a lover naked anywhere but I do not think I want anyone seeing me sitting on the throne. How about you?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 7, 2021)

If I were designing a new build the main floor bathroom would have no door.

It would have a large wide main entrance where the user would be met with a floor to ceiling wall, and upon turning left or right (depending on the layout), the bathroom would open up as one expansive room behind the entrance wall, so no direct view into the bathroom would be possible outside of the main entrance.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 7, 2021)

I want doors on my bathrooms.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 7, 2021)

I want doors.  Seeing me on the throne, no problem, but, hmm, smelling what’s in the throne, *BIG PROBLEM.  *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2021)

Ummmm - NO!!


----------



## timoc (Mar 7, 2021)

A nightmare scenario, some nosey bugger leaning on my fence, peering through my window while I'm shaking the drips off, would someone put a door on please.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm open to many new and different ideas.
I once had a large Western style log home in Colorado which had antique saloon doors to the bath and to the shower area.
That was pretty cool!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 7, 2021)

I like doors they help me to maintain the illusion that I'm a much better housekeeper than I really am.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 7, 2021)

Absolutely not.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 7, 2021)

I live alone and the only time I close the bathroom door is when it is cold and I'm taking a shower and I want to hold in the heat of my space heater so the bathroom gets warm enough that I can bear to get out of the shower stall.  I am glad there is a bathroom door.

When I was young I once lived alone in a 200 sq ft mini-apartment that did not have a bathroom door.  Space was at such a premium that I didn't feel the want for a door.


----------



## Remy (Mar 8, 2021)

I too live alone. This would not work for me if there was anyone else in the house.

I don't close my bathroom door except when I take a shower. My cats like to "visit" me in the bathroom. And it's private, faces no windows.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 8, 2021)

No, no and NO. I do like my private time . . . reading...


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 8, 2021)

Doors can be open or closed... a missing door mean that I have to add one so that it can be open or closed as appropriate.

I like pocket doors, if the wall space adjacent to the door way is sufficient.

Enjoy!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 8, 2021)

I want doors on my bathrooms so I can close or open as I wish.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 8, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> As a former contractor I am often asked to look at homes friends are thinking of buying. Yesterday I was asked to look at a home that was very nice but the master bathroom had no doors. Nice 4 foot shower, garden tub, double sinks, and a toilet. All beautiful and all in full view of the master bedroom. She said it was no problem because she lived alone. I like seeing a lover naked anywhere but I do not think I want anyone seeing me sitting on the throne. How about you?


There was a time in the old Soviet Union when public toilets had no doors. It wasn't by design, the doors got stolen, so they simply left them off so that all and sundry could watch the performance. 

In London there's a wonderful bar come nightclub that's been converted from a former gents subterranean lavatory. It holds about sixty people and it's called The Cellar Bar. They have just two, unisex toilets. Both toilets have clear glass doors. Freaked me out the first time, but I thought that as my back was to the door, whose going to see. But wait, as I engaged the lock the glass went opaque, you couldn't see even an outline through it. The reaction from the ladies is priceless.


----------



## Jules (Mar 8, 2021)

A door and a lock for me.

Years ago a gorgeous house came up for sale just like the one you described.  Even if a wall was added, it wasted space.  We didn’t buy it.

My DD & her husband have a large open setup.  No thanks.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 8, 2021)

Happy Joe said:


> Doors can be open or closed... a missing door mean that I have to add one so that it can be open or closed as appropriate.
> 
> I like pocket doors, if the wall space adjacent to the door way is sufficient.
> 
> Enjoy!


I have a pocket door on one of my bathrooms. That works fine.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Mar 8, 2021)

I need to have a door so my wife will not complain that I stink.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

Definitely a door. There’s certain things that should be done privately even in close relationships.


----------



## Chet (Mar 8, 2021)

At basic training we had 75 guys in open bay barracks. The bathroom had a half dozen commodes against one wall, one urinal about 10 feet long, and the shower had maybe a dozen shower-heads along that wall, and not a partition or door in sight.

At home I prefer a door.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 8, 2021)

Chet said:


> At basic training we had 75 guys in open bay barracks. The bathroom had a half dozen commodes against one wall, one urinal about 10 feet long, and the shower had maybe a dozen shower-heads along that wall, and not a partition or door in sight.
> 
> At home I prefer a door.


Hey Chet, We must have had the same barracks. What do you talk about with the guy sitting next to you??? I just kept making jokes to make it better than thinking about it. I kept insisting mine did not stink!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 8, 2021)

I watch the HGTV home buying shows and I've noticed a few homes in the islands have no bathroom doors. Most time that's a (non) feature that home buyers do not like. Me either...my bathroom would have to have a door. After all, sometimes the aromas coming out of the bathroom are not pleasant.    Then there's the privacy issue.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2021)

I'd always want a door on my bathroom, even if I lived alone, there would be times I wanted the door closed.  If I had company over, they would need their privacy also.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 11, 2021)

While pondering the idea of a bathroom with no door, I remembered an incident where I was on the top deck of a cruise vessel attending a private pre-sail party when the urge to use the WC kicked in.  Not staying on board after the event, I had nowhere to "go" for a pee break so the guests of honor graciously let me use their cabin.  

Good heavens, it was a big suite with a grand piano in the foyer.  The view from their pissoir, shown below, was interesting.  I never did find out for sure exactly what people down in the pool area could have seen if you were on the throne.  Also, was that statue supposed to be mooning people or preparing to skinny-dip?  Possibly a question to ponder while positioning your privates so they couldn't be seen through the ceiling to floor glass in the head.  Not being a _sitzpinkler _makes you think about such things.







I like the door and the window curtains on my small bathrooms.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 11, 2021)

As a matter of fact, we have no door on our master bathroom, so I guess I go in the yes column.   
We do however have a curtain we could slide it need be. Also have a curtain on our 1/2 bath, along with a sliding door that I have yet to ever shut.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 12, 2021)

I vote for doors even though I live alone and rarely close my door. When I have company here I use my door.


----------



## Lara (Mar 12, 2021)

no, no, no,  ...I don't even want my dog watching me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 27, 2021)

There are situations when even the loveliest of nudes is better off not seen and sitting on the crapper is tops on the list,


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Robert59 (Mar 27, 2021)

I want doors on my bathrooms also.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 27, 2021)

Setwave's post reminded me of the few days before we went to our basic training unit. Wwe stayed in some really old barracks at fort Leonard wood Missouri that had nothing between the thrones but space. I tried to use them late at night but one morning I need to use the facility while every guy in the place was in and out of the room. A guy reluctantly sat down one throne away and we did not speak until I wiped my behind and brought the paper up to inspect it. After looking at it for a second I held it towards him and said look at this! What are they feeding us that makes it this Orange color. He looked away and said nothing but a couple of the other guys laughed at me for looking at my poop and the color became a topic of the day from orange to Hershey bars. Ok we were really bored for a couple days.


----------



## old medic (Mar 28, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 156929


I remember cleaning them..... and the 16x16 tile room with 2 shower heads....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2021)

_"Blue skies
Smiling at me
Nothing but blue skies
Do I see ... " _


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

old medic said:


> I remember cleaning them..... and the 16x16 tile room with 2 shower heads....


Heck we were in brand new barracks and the toilets were still lined up without any privacy.
I got caught talking after lights out and had to clean the floor with my toothbrush. Luckily I had an extra for inspection.


----------

